# Bashing an Aristo Pacific



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Obviously, thats an old target, but regardless, I want to do this.

I'm looking at a custom designed engine for my railroad, which uses the Dreyfuss style streamlining on the boiler & nose.


My important question... has anyone managed to create the NYC-style bullet nose? And if so, How?


I can't even fathom how to create such a component in the shape of a half sphere. 


Any thoughts? 


 

This is the Freedom Central's Office Car Special (OCS) engine. Based on the SuperPower principals, we scaled back the designs for a high-speed 2-8-4 Berkshire into a 2-6-4 Cattaragus Class engine. 

This is the engine I intend to build.


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Start looking around the house. i would start with a plastic Easter egg or panty hose egg. 











alan


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just saw a video on Buddy Rickard's locomotives. He uses wood a lot, carving the front. You could have someone turn the end for you out of wood. You can get Box Pox wheel castings from Bob Thon(Roberts Lines). He has some three axle tender trucks also, may have some other stuff you need, all in metal. [email protected]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good project for Rocky.







Bet he could figure it out. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Get that friend with a lathe to carve out a round depression in a wood block. Get some steel rods and grind them to half round w/ rounded shoulders. Add a thick sheet of Copper, disc shape, bigger than hole and hammer the rods and copper into the bowl. When the metal fights back put it on a flagstone and heat it with a torch to anneal it. Let cool from cherry red and quench when color is gone. Repeat. 
Finish outside with files and sanding sticks (removing bumps) Polish and there you go. 

Copper is easy to solder and adding the fins should be easier. 

you can also use wood forms for shrouding contours, but will need some way to clamp the sheet down. 

John


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* My ears were burnin' and yep someone had invoked my name








Good question on the nose. The Leggs egg container sounds good, but would be too large I think, unless you cut it down and that'd be a b*tch being it's round and not flat. I dunno if they even make them in that egg shaped container anymore







Let's see, what else could you use ... Hmmmm how about a small hollow plastic ball ??? Like something kids might play with. I'll have to crunch this idea over a bit and see what I can think of  Rocky *


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some spray paint tops, deoderant tops, etc could work also.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen wooden spheres someplace in the past, possibly in a craft store. Wooden balls might also work but finding the perfect size might be a problem. To cut in half screw a square piece of wooden board to the wooden ball from behind with the ball even with the edges to give an even square back and bottom on the ball. Drive screw in dead center by marking the square board first. This will give you a center point to work from after the ball is cut. Set in a power miter saw, clamp if necessary with the board to one side and against the fence and cut in half. 

*Note: Be sure the screw used to secure the ball isn't too long so the saw blade won't hit it. *


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

if the outside of the egg is too large look at using the inside as a mold and fill with resin.

alan


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can find one, the leggs egg does fit almost perfect on the front of the Pacific boiler. I have one and have tried it. I found mine at a garage sale, because they don't sell them that way anymore. Thanks, Rex[/b]


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

No not really, Our club Presiident Nick had one made custom and its awsome the way it came out. You should calL Nick as he can tell how to do this as he has one in operation with a Full 21 car set in tow.


----------

